# M1T Getting Out Of Hand (Questions Answered Hear)



## skillz (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't know about you guys but I am getting sick of seeing all of these Methyl 1-Test posts. Everyone asks the
                         same questions, and if they actualy took some time to use the search button they would have all of there
                         questions easly anwsered. 
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/search.php?s=

                         Anyway hear are some answers. 

                         M1T is a very unique supplement. If used right it can be amazingly affective. 
                         M1T is also known as:
                         (17aMethyl-1-Androstene-17b-ol-3one)
                         Directions on the bottle say very clearly that 10mg should be taken daily. It also states that you should not
                         exceed 2 tablets(20mg) in a 24-hour period. It also says you must be 21 YEARS OLD! Not 20 not 17, 21 years old!

                         If you are a new user to this product I would suggest starting off at 5mg,(cut pill in half) I know many people that
                         have seen great results on just 5mg. Every person is different, what 20mg mite do for some, 5mg mite do exactly
                         the same for another. 

                         I would also like to make this clear, If you have never touched a prohormone before than this should not even be
                         an option in your mind! This product is for someone who has been weightlifting for awhile and has extreme
                         experience. 

                         Now I no for a fact I can't help everyone make up their minds but if you do decide to use this product please start
                         off slow and if you do not see any results boost you mg's up abit. 

                         M1T should not be taken over 4 weeks. 2-3 weeks should do you just fine. I suggest taking it 2 weeks on 2 weeks
                         off, and so on.

                         Now on your off time make sure you have Nolva or 6OXO, milk thistle & 1 Tablespoon of Lecithin granules for PCT
                         (Post Cycle Treatment). This is very Important. The best way to good long lasting results is to be safe and smart.

                         Now when it comes to Cutting and Bulking M1T is very effective. When bulking you should see amazing gains in
                         size. People have said that even when cutting M1T has helped them keep their gains and they have also seen an
                         increase in size. 

                         Now If you take M1T and your Blood Pressure becomes high I suggest taking Hawthorn Berry and or CoQ10. This
                         will help bring it back down to normal. Make sure you take care of this problem as soon as possible. High blood
                         pressure is not healthy and can be unsafe.

                         If your worried about hair loss read this:

                         *Hair Loss* is caused by increased levels of DHT. Since DHT receptors are heavy on the top of the scalp, some
                         people will notice a lot of shedding or a receding hairline on some cycles. There are various treatments for this; the
                         most common is topical Spironolactone available from Nizoralman or Dr. Lee. The 2% will work as a preventative
                         measure, while the 5% will attempt to help grow some hair back. There are also other methods, such as azelaic
                         acid or Nizoral shampoo, but they are not proven to be effective as spiro is. If you are concerned you are losing
                         your hair and are currently taking something to help prevent it, prohormones are probably not the best idea.

                         When it comes down to it, this supplement is not a joke. If you are not experienced you should not even think
                         about taking this. If not used correctly you can do some very harmefull damage to your body. Im not going to get
                         into detail but lets just say these pills are not worth damaging your body over. 

                         Must Be 21
                         Start off slow 5-10mg 
                         Have 6OXO or Nolvadex, milk thistle & Lecithin granules 1 tablespoon for PCT.
                         EX:
                         (2 weeks 5mg M1T)(2 week PCT Suggestions) 
                         (2 weeks 10mg M1T) (2 weeks PCT Suggestions) 

                         Good luck and If you have any questions I will be happy to answer them.

Guys if you can, Post your stats from M1T. Make sure you tell how long you were on and what you were or
                         currently are stacking it with if anything.

<>Skillz<>


----------



## skillz (Mar 17, 2004)

Please dont pay any attention to my link. Its for another site and it brings you to the searching section. I hope this helps you guys I wrote this on another thread and its helping alot of people..Good luck..

<>Skillz<>


----------



## Budz08 (Mar 17, 2004)

tommorow starting m1-t and 4-ad stack current weight 157 5'11...i'll weigh myself tommorow morning on an empty stomach and after using the bathroom


----------



## skillz (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Budz08 *_
> tommorow starting m1-t and 4-ad stack current weight 157 5'11...i'll weigh myself tommorow morning on an empty stomach and after using the bathroom


Awsome use this thread to post your progress..Give everyone a chance to see what it can do..


----------



## IronSlingah (Mar 17, 2004)

I dont think a post stating someones opinions is very helpfull.


----------



## mtwood923 (Mar 21, 2004)

Today (Sunday, March 21) I started my first 2 week cycle of M1T and 4derm.  I'm starting off small with 5mg of M1T for the first week with 400mg of 4derm for both weeks.  I'm 5'9 and weighed in at 155 this morning.  Hows things coming for you so far Budz08?


----------



## Purdue Power (Jul 31, 2004)

*Few last questions*

I posted this on another thread a couple minutes ago, but just to make sure I get all the bases covered, I will ask here too.----

I have read everything that I can on here about M1T and have found everything to be very infomative and I am very greatful for everyone's contributions to the knowledge. I just have a couple basic questions left that I am still uncertain about.

If I only do a 2-3 week cycle with 10-15mg through the whole cycle, will 6-OXO be enough for my pct, or should I go with Nolvadex or Clomid instead?

What is the best timing for my doses? (ie. 2-5mg doses 12hrs apart, 5mg in the morning & 5mg pre-workout, etc?)

I was originally taught to take my pro-hormone doses part in the morning and the rest 45min pre-workout. Should I evenly space them all throughout the day to keep my levels raised?

Again, I thank everyone for all of their information shared so far. I am taking in all of the new information and sharing with our crew here at Purdue. I am glad that I found this place.


----------



## thsstesxs (Jul 31, 2004)

skillz said:
			
		

> I don't know about you guys but I am getting sick of seeing all of these Methyl 1-Test posts. Everyone asks the
> same questions, and if they actualy took some time to use the search button they would have all of there
> questions easly anwsered.
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/search.php?s=
> ...


 
When you say hear, do you mean here? Or should we be listening to you?


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 31, 2004)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> If I only do a 2-3 week cycle with 10-15mg through the whole cycle, will 6-OXO be enough for my pct, or should I go with Nolvadex or Clomid instead?
> 
> What is the best timing for my doses?
> 
> Should I evenly space them all throughout the day to keep my levels raised?


 Nolvadex is much better for this than 6-oxo. I wouldn't bother with a two week cycle. Three is perfect. Start with 10 mg/day and work up to 20 mg/day. Listen to your body. If it doesn't like 20 mg/day, go down to 15 mg/day. There will be sides, but your body gets used to it if you take care of yourself. Stack with transdermal 4-AD. With the Dermabolic 4-Derm, you want 4 sprays twice daily (12 hrs. apart). Take the M1T at once, but NOT right before working out (no need to space M1T throughout the day). I suggest taking it with your post-workout meal. The first few days will feel strange, buy your body will get used to it. Stay away from alcohol, and get plenty of rest. If the lethergy gets the better of you, up the 4-AD to 5 sprays at a time. Make your workouts intense--your body will recover fast. Also, milk thistle or another liver protectant is highly recommended for use during PCT.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 31, 2004)

skillz said:
			
		

> I don't know about you guys but I am getting sick of seeing all of these Methyl 1-Test posts.


 Then why did you start a thread about Methyl 1-Test, and why--at this very moment--are you reading a post about M1T? You must not be that sick of hearing about it.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 31, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Then why did you start a thread about Methyl 1-Test, and why--at this very moment--are you reading a post about M1T? You must not be that sick of hearing about it.


 post date


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 31, 2004)

I see. Well, I didn't dig it up.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 31, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I see. Well, I didn't dig it up.


 I know.  Just saying dont expect a reply.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I posted this on another thread a couple minutes ago, but just to make sure I get all the bases covered, I will ask here too.----
> 
> I have read everything that I can on here about M1T and have found everything to be very infomative and I am very greatful for everyone's contributions to the knowledge. I just have a couple basic questions left that I am still uncertain about.
> 
> ...




Dude,, you are such a Liar!!!  All this MIT talk isn't even about you is it?  You probably never even tried it!!!!  I know what you up to.....you and your other purdue boys over there........YOUR BUYING UP ALL THE M1T AND GIVING IT TO THE CHICKENS!!!!!  AREN'T YA!!!  THAT IS WHY PURDUE CHICKENS ARE A DIFFERENT COLOR THEN THE SUPERMARKET BRAND.  THAT IS WHY THE PURDUE CHICKEN LEGS KICK ALL THE SUPERMARKET BRANDS ON THE FLOOR!!!!  Little chicken M1T flareups.  Aggressive little bastards.  
ONe more chicken question...how do you cut all those mega roid riddled veins out of these chicken parts????  Please help.  Thank you.


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 12, 2004)

I was wondering what the hell you were talking about at first....once I read on I calmed down.  The chicken company is spelled "Perdue", where as the university is spelled "Purdue".  We eat Tyson chicken around here, anyways.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

ohhh hahahahaha  well it would take a college kid to catch that one.  Had ya going a sec huu??? lol  Actually I've been reading your MIT threads and rather then post, been taking some notes.  Good job to you and the other guys on your input on that matter.


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks...I am very grateful to everyone for helping me out thus far, and want to help out as many people, myself, as I can.


----------

